# Knitters in Western Pennsylvania



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey any knitters out there in Western Pennsylvaina? I would love to get a group together. I knit alot but by myself, can't even get my girls interested in it. 

Patti Price in Pennsylvania


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

geez, its too early in the morning, can't even spell my own state - Pennsylvania


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Where are you located??? I am in NW Pa.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Johnstown, PA


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in a group that meets in Yarns By Design in Oakmont. 

Check with your local yarn shop - they probably have some scheduled times for people to just come and knit. My local library also has a knitting group.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

no, but i'm in northeastern pa.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

date:Monday, August 8, 2011time:2:00 PM to 4:00 PMvenue:Cambria County Libraryaddress:248 Main Street Johnstown, PA 15901 View mapfrom:Cambria County Library


The Knit Wits Knitting Group Meets every Monday 2-4 p.m.

Knitting materials will be available; no fees charged or you may bring your own.

Items created by the group will be donated to the Womens Help Center and other non-profit groups. 

Hope this helps. The guilds are a lot of fun and you learn so much. I live on the western side of the mountain!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Patti110654 said:


> Hey any knitters out there in Western Pennsylvaina? I would love to get a group together. I knit alot but by myself, can't even get my girls interested in it.
> 
> Patti Price in Pennsylvania


I'm in Central Pa. on the Ohio, Pa. state line. Almost sit in the middle of Rt.376 (old Rt. 60) and I-80.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks Windbeam but unfortunately I work full time. . .I'm in walking distance from the Cambria County Library but couldn't do 2-4. . . maybe someday retirement will be in my future. . . thanks again for the info, tho.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am on the other side of Pa, near the Allentown area. You can check meetup.com see if there is any near you.

Diana


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry, i am from north western ,but not close enough to u. hope u find some knitters closer to you.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Johnstown, Pa. I'm orginally from Altoona, now living in Buffalo, NY, we come home occasionally, was just down for a reunion. Carol


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Patti,

I am from Stoneboro just off I-79 between Grove City and Meadville. Anyone near me?

Have a great day,
Pati


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

grove city: no but is that near the big shopping mall, we are in NY and want to go to the mall need directions, we are in Buffalo, I'm told its not to far .


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Shamrock said:


> I'm in a group that meets in Yarns By Design in Oakmont.
> 
> Check with your local yarn shop - they probably have some scheduled times for people to just come and knit. My local library also has a knitting group.


I used to teach in Oakmont/Verona. You've made me soooooo homesick! Go Pirates! Go Steelers! Is Hoffstots still in business down by the river? I'd join your group, but it's a heckuva commute...


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I grew up in Monroeville. Go Pirates! Go Steelers! Go Pens! I bleed black and gold!! It's in the DNA!


----------



## missdeb (Jul 18, 2011)

HEY! I am from Jamestown, NY (56 years_)
My older daughter went to Grove City college and my younger daughter went to Westminster..both exit at the mall exit. I miss luch,greenery...I am in wost drought inTexas since 1800's
Nice to hear someone is from my God's Country!


----------



## dejavu8136 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am originally from western Pennsylvania, a little town called Donora. I live in Southern California now. Unfortunately, I can't knit with you, but just wanted to say "hi" from one Pennsylvania girl to another.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

mu6gr8 said:


> I grew up in Monroeville. Go Pirates! Go Steelers! Go Pens! I bleed black and gold!! It's in the DNA!


Yup. And the DNA seems to be contagious. Even when you aren't born there, once a Pittsburgh resident, ALWAYS a Pittsburgh resident no matter where else you land.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

KnitNutAZ said:


> mu6gr8 said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Monroeville. Go Pirates! Go Steelers! Go Pens! I bleed black and gold!! It's in the DNA!
> ...


Amen, sista.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

pati said:


> Hi Patti,
> 
> I am from Stoneboro just off I-79 between Grove City and Meadville. Anyone near me?
> 
> ...


I am near Mercer, Pa. Go to Grove City Outlets and have been to Meadville many times.


----------



## Rosanne B (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, Nut; :lol: 
I used to live in Oakmont. I lived on First Street which is one block from the river. Im currently living in Penn Hills. 

Hoffstots is still there, still going strong. Hofstotts' owner also owns the Chelsea Grille which is 1/2 block down from Hofstotts, just before the Oakmont Bakery. One of my nieces works there and she treats me to lunch every so often. I always have the Pasta Pignoli. (Is your mouth watering yet?) Have you ever been to the Verona Village Inn? 

My current knitting project is an afghan for one of my daughters. Ive been working on it for a long time, she says for ten years but I dont think its been that long. Im doing it in five panels, periwinkle blue alternating with cream. Im just starting the last panel. She's having her second child at the beginning of September and I promised her it would be done in time for her delivery. Thats my present to her for making me a grandmother again (girl, this time. She presented me with a grandson four years ago and that earned her a diamond cross.) I really have to get busy! 

Try not to be too homesick. My daughter lives in Chicago but she still considers Pittsburgh home. You can take the girl out of Pittsburgh, etc.....


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

missdeb said:


> HEY! I am from Jamestown, NY (56 years_)
> My older daughter went to Grove City college and my younger daughter went to Westminster..both exit at the mall exit. I miss luch,greenery...I am in wost drought inTexas since 1800's
> Nice to hear someone is from my God's Country!


Westminster College is just down the road about 10 miles and Grove City College is the other direction about 20 miles from where we live.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

mu6gr8 said:


> I grew up in Monroeville. Go Pirates! Go Steelers! Go Pens! I bleed black and gold!! It's in the DNA!


Was just in Pittsburgh Monday and drove past Heinz Field with it's pretty gold seats etc. Ben married a girl from New Castle just down the road from us.


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello,

Yes, the mall is there. Just come down 90 to 79 south/Pittsburgh and continue on to the exit. My husband just left for golf or I could tell you the number. You will pass Edinboro, Sagertown, Meadville, Stoneboro/Sandy Lake, Franklin/Jackson Center, and the next one is the mall. It is well marked and easy to see. Traffic is usually heavy so you might want to come early. Also Monday and Tuesday are slow days there, so that is a thought if you can make it. i seldom go there, but my husband likes Black and Decker, Nike (our neighbor from town is the manager). My kids like Eddie Bauer, Carters, Old Navy. If i do go, I go to the Corning store for cooking items. Hope you have a good time and find it easily. 

My sister-in-law lives in Sloan, and used to live in Depew. After my brother died, she was able to come down to our house with these directions, so it shouldn't be too hard. 

Pati


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Grandma of 7,
You are just down the road from us. I was just at Rite Aid yesterday to get diabetic supplies since the doctor told me Monday I was now diabetic. 

If anyone is near, we might consider a get together at some point.

Pati


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

My husband is from Monaca, and we have lived there off and on. I am from Missouri, but I get lonesome for Pennsylvania too. Would love to knit with you all. The best Pizza I ever ate was in Ambridge, Pa. years ago.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention the steak salads. We don't have them here in Missouri, and I love them. Wish I had one right now.


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow!! Hofstotts, really taking me back to the 60's. Huge fish sandwiches, a yard of beer and the female owner playing the organ. Great to hear it is still there.


----------



## joanie09 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi, i'm from pgh area.. north hills area. Maybe I missed some messages, but where are you located? 
I'm so happy to read that many of You all Love our Steelers and Pirates and Pens too. It is a lot of fun, and we also bleed Black and Gold.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

molly bee said:


> Wow!! Hofstotts, really taking me back to the 60's. Huge fish sandwiches, a yard of beer and the female owner playing the organ. Great to hear it is still there.


And the mushroom steak sandwich and the mac and cheese and the fabulous fries.... and Steeler Jack Lambert hanging out on there weeknights, and sometimes trashing the bar. It was the GREATEST in the 70's!!!!! All the teachers ate lunch there from my school. They would put us in the front of the line every day so we could get back to school on time. No one complained because teachers were respected and honored back then in Pgh. I drove my giant elderly Rambler station wagon because ALL the teachers could fit in there at once. So what if you could see the road through the rusty floor... GREAT TIMES!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

pati said:


> Grandma of 7,
> You are just down the road from us. I was just at Rite Aid yesterday to get diabetic supplies since the doctor told me Monday I was now diabetic.
> 
> If anyone is near, we might consider a get together at some point.
> ...


The Rite Aid in Sharon or Farrell?


----------



## deatrice (Mar 21, 2011)

HEY! I WORK at Westminster College! McGill Library!
I live in Sharon, Pa.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey I was born and raised in Sharon!!!! lol


----------



## deatrice (Mar 21, 2011)

Small world! I'm originally from Pittsburgh - moved here when I was 20. Now living by the High School! Daffins and
Reyers...that's Sharon!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure is a small world. Sharon isn't anything like it was when I was growing up. Very sad to see it now.


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello grandma of 7,

We use the Rite Aide in Mercer. My husband is retired from the state jail in Mercer and I am a retired teacher from Lakeview School District. Our friend just retired from GCC, head of maintence.

Are you in Volant?
Pati


----------



## deatrice (Mar 21, 2011)

It's still a nice place to live. The kids all want to move to the city though! What end of town were you from?


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear Grandma, 

I was also born in Sharon. My cousins still live there. Paul is a retired Sharon policeman. Mary Ann worked at Sears in the mall.
My aunt and uncle were meat packers and cutters at Loblaws. Now that is an old memory!!!

Pati


----------



## deatrice (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha! My husband was a Farrell policeman! Gotta love a man in uniform! I wish someone would open a yarn shop in Sharon!


----------



## Mary Mcgaughey (Feb 16, 2011)

tans make blocks forthe Military hosp etc. We need knitters and or crocters. My email address is

[email protected] My name is Mary


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

deatrice said:


> Ha! My husband was a Farrell policeman! Gotta love a man in uniform! I wish someone would open a yarn shop in Sharon!


I was a police dispatcher in the valley.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

pati said:


> Dear Grandma,
> 
> I was also born in Sharon. My cousins still live there. Paul is a retired Sharon policeman. Mary Ann worked at Sears in the mall.
> My aunt and uncle were meat packers and cutters at Loblaws. Now that is an old memory!!!
> ...


My dad knew all the Sharon police. Hmmm, Paul ? A name comes to mind but he was a fireman. Paul McSherry sp.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I am from Mercer(Lake Latonka)PA. We have a knitting group that meets every Friday from 1 to 3 at our Community Building We are 7 miles from the middle of Mercer PA You can call 724-475-4715 to get directions. WE are off route 62. Aug 12th is the only Friday we won't meeting. We help each other with any problem. Have even helped someone who never knitted get started knitting. She is doing well. You can send me a PM if you want.


----------

